# Banda transportadora con contadores flip flop y sensores infrarojos



## feruci (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola y gracias de antemano. Estoy realizando este proyecto para la escuela, tengo un problema con los displays lo que pasa esque cuando paso el objeto por el sensor infrarojo cambia pero de a muchos a la vez por ejemplo se va de 1 a 5 rapidamente, considerando que la salidad del fototransitor la tengo conectada a un amplificadore operacional para que me de el 0 y 1 correspondientes, por que me cuenta tan rapido el sensor, es algun problema de rebote ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola feruci

Lo más probable es que ese sensor infrarrojo sea la causa de que el contador cuente erróneamente.

Puede ser que el sensor sea de mala calidad o puede ser que los objetos que está sensando para contar tengan partes obscuras y claras con lo que el sensor sentirá que hay-no-hay objeto y por lo tanto manda-no-manda pulsos para contar.

Qué simulador utilizas ?.

Podrías mostrarme el circuito preferentemente en el formato de archivo que genera tu simulador ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Si es del tipo barrera no tendria  que pasra eso, de echo es la forma que se utilza, siendo barrera, es todo  o nada, no te hace falta un operacional ni nada simple lógica


----------

